# Creek Side a 75 gal journal



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

New 75Gal Journal

this is my first Journal
i hot started this tank with mateiral from a friends filter
i will post pictures more of the process later today if it can get to it

tank set up

all glass75 gal.
stand

Substrate :

Red Flourite - filler
New Dark Flourite
New Black Flourite
New Black Flourite Sand

River stones
ADA BlackWood from Jeff Senske's privet stash

Heater : Hydor Inline 300w
Turbo Twist 18w inline UV.
Filteration : Fluval 405
Cal Aqua Labs - 17mm lilly pipes
Reggs Custom Regg setup with two solenoids with Fabco needle valves
Alum 10lb Co2 Tank
Bubble Counters :2 Aqua Medic
ADA Pollen Glass beetle 300
SMS 122 Co2 Controller
Drop check.
Lighting: Coralife : 48 260watt 6700
Power center : Coralife Aqualight digital

Plants:
Cyperus helferi
Blyxa aubertii
Blyxa japonica
Hemianthus calli
Java Fern
Alternanthera reineckii
Lilaeopsis mauritiana
Lobelia Cardinalis small
E. tenellus
Didiplis Diandra
Ludwigia arcuata

Fona:
19 Paracheirodon innesi
20 Rasbora heteromorpha
3 Otocinclus affinis


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

this is my CO2 set up


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Love the layout, but I'll have to wait for the plantation before any more comments.

Watchout with the yellow sand gettin' dirty with the black substract since you dont have a divisions between the two of them like rocks or something!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks Cool! Looking forward to seeing it planted.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

That is some really nice wood you got there!


----------



## valice (Nov 16, 2005)

Very promising hardscape you have there.
Going for a river scape?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow that is one of the nicest piece of drift wood I have ever seen. Im so envious but I know that wood must of cost some big bucks cuz ADA black wood sells here for $35 for the small pieces. yor layout is nice but you need rocks along the edge of the sand to keep it clean. I love Flourite but I havent seen the new darker version around here.


----------



## scott53326 (Sep 17, 2006)

Very nice. Love the driftwood/stump you got there. Also congrats on finding the elusive black flourite. 

-Scott


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Alright, I can tell . . . this is gonna be sweet . . .


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

I never really cared for round smooth rocks however I find this scape intriguing. You pull it off nicely thus far. Kudos, I will keep my eye on this one.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Great hardscape!!! Simply love the river side effect... By the way.. is that piece of driftwood on the left.. the one like the river stump...... a piece or 2?

All the best


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

the stump on the left is made fro three pieces of wood.


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

here is a picture with plants I've done a few adjustments scene it was taken.
its not the best picture


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Great composition! It's hard to use smooth river rocks, but you did a nice job. I can't wait to see it fully grown in.


----------



## fuzzyletters (Jan 20, 2007)

One of the coolest tanks I've seen


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

krisw said:


> Great composition! It's hard to use smooth river rocks, but you did a nice job. I can't wait to see it fully grown in.


agreed :thumbsup:

I'm sure you'll go through several changes before you stay with an arrangement you feel comfortable with. Nice job.


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

here is an update adjustments were small .
Im haveing a bit of trubble with the fish its seema their got strssed going form 7.0 ph to 6.6 and have come down with some kind of fungus the water chem checks out just fine but ive lost a few allready.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

whoa! sweet scape. I'm kinda feeling the plants destroyed the beauty of the hardscape. I feel like ripping them out and scattering a few tall flowing vals in there with some bunches of blyxa in between some of the rock formations. Sometimes less is more!! But very nice to look at. Sweet job!


----------



## fuzzyletters (Jan 20, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous... i would pay you to make me one


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome hardscape! Can't wait to see your plant layout.


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

I didn't realize black flourite was available already. Your scape has a ton of potential. I can't wait to see this tank when all the plants have grown in.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

HOOLY!!!!!!!!

I'm in love with your tank!! man.. hope i got a tank size big enough for such a project!!

Sadly , currently running a 20gal. and i can't really do much(disappointed) my designs are either this or that. Wood too big.. rock too big... well selection in my part of the world is limited...LOL

But your tank.. WOW.... really really gives the creekside effect... very very nice... 

Good Job!

Chuppy


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Sweet looking tank and layout! Keep the updates coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow
I would like to thank all of you for the feed back that i have received and i will continue to keep you all informed with the "Creek Side" layout right now my fish are going thru a bit of a ruff time with their acclamation from the store tanks ph of 7.2 to mine at 6.7 i hope i stop losing fish it doesn't make me feel good to lose fish.

Wes


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey,

Tank looks great....where did you get that sweet wood? 

Riley


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

the Black wood .
I got it from Jeff Senske He was Nice enough to sell me some really nice pieces he had stash away.
i going to be up dating the pics soon Ive been really bizzy with my German Blue Rams ( well their fry)
allot of feedings and i also got a wild Heckle Discus that need my attention.
but Jeff at ADA talk tyo him and he can hok you up its not cheep but IMHO
its the best looking.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

The hardscpae is reallt great! But planting was not that good..
I belive it would be much nicer if you had less plants, only some Microsorum pteropus "Narrow", crypts (crisputala var. balansea and wendtii Mi Oya for example), Echinodorus tenellus, and Blyxa japonica. Or something like that. I would like to bring out the wood and stone combination, that you see in the hardscape. But now you have covered them with al lots of colourfull plants, which does not reallt match... Try to choose natural-looking plants with not too strong colour.
That is what I think


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice layout. Very well thought out.



CCRDIVER said:


> Wow
> I would like to thank all of you for the feed back that i have received and i will continue to keep you all informed with the "Creek Side" layout right now my fish are going thru a bit of a ruff time with their acclamation from the store tanks ph of 7.2 to mine at 6.7 i hope i stop losing fish it doesn't make me feel good to lose fish.


In regards to the fish. I would just turn off co2 the day you acclimate. If your running co2 with a controller then the co2 is always constant. If your turning co2 off at night you are better off acclimating fish early in the day.


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

COuld i ask what you have done with the filter there?


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

colonel mustard said:


> COuld i ask what you have done with the filter there?


if your talking about the pic the shows the Fluval .
it gose from the filter to an inline filter on thru a UV steralizer out of that and the tank via Glass Liily Pipes


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

well im way past due to post a new pic so here it is
the Creek Side now


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Sweet Tank...


----------



## Legacy2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

wow, the tank looks great. to see the tank from just hardscape to fully planted it really brings the tank to life.


----------



## fuzzyletters (Jan 20, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## mlawson (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice...


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

Here is a new picture of my tank I'm slowly starting to change the plants i just put some Pogostemon helferi in the fore ground . any ideas would be nice th hear thanks 

Wes


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

dont chnage it the red plant looked good in there


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

yep,b4 looks better


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

I think you need to trim your vals I think they are(the long thingys xD). But yeah, the tank looks great!


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

is their any technic that i should be wear of for trimming the vails?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I personally like my vals a little long, gives a natural feel

The best way I have trimmed vals without ruining the scape is to trim so that the cut is just outside of the water line. The plant will then recover and keep on growing. At one point, in a val tank, I was doing this once every two weeks. Then right before I took a pic I let it grow out a little.

Vals are very hardy, my only bad experance is when I tried mixing more delicate plants in the mix. Better off treating vals with complete disregaurd.


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

kwc1974 ,
thank you so much for the info its going to help

Wes


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

no problem


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

A little up date i have three pairs of German blue rams sitting on Eggs in this take and one of thoes
has hatched out already .
I don't expect the young to last long.
but iy will be fun to watch.


----------



## reefcrawler (Dec 31, 2007)

another beautiful piece of aqua work!

I notice the color swift from white to yellow/green, did you cahnge the lighting?
the last one seems a 5500k bulb.


----------

